# Why Don’t All Pax’s Rate Drivers?



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

After a Uber X-Pool or XL Ride, Pax’s are presented with a ride compketion and closure screen so that they can rate their driver and the ride, leave a tip, add a badge and/or leave a comment. I am sure that, just by transporting a pax from their Point A to their Point B, the driver will have earned 5 Stars as a rating, and probably rated the pax 5 Stars automatically. Rating drivers and the ride should be a natural last action by each and every pax, but so many of them skip over that stop. It is easy to see the reality if thus issue when a driver compares the total number of trips to the total number of trips that have been rated.

Why do pax’s forget or just fail to rate drivers after their rides? And how can we fix this or how can this be fixed? As Drivers, doing our very best in the Rideshare industry and serving the traveling public.

Ratings are an important part of a driver’s “Big Picture”...


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Well, it’s because rating us is not all about them. Most people only care about themselves these days. They will only take the time to rate you low it seems.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Some people don't care. Some forget. When a drunk gets dropped off at home with their gf/bf, there is only one thing on their mind, and it ain't Uber ratings or tips!!


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

All they would need to do is tell Pax you can’t see your updated rating until you rate the driver


Every self absorbed pax would rate 100% guarantee


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, I'll answer that question with a few questions:

Do you always complete the surveys when you shop at a store? How about when you call a call center? Do you leave a rating for all the apps you use? What about rating things you buy off of Amazon?

If you said no to any of the above, then you already know the answer. Your likely didn't find filling out surveys or rating products an important use of your time. So why would you expect anything different of your paxes?


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

MazMan said:


> Well, I'll answer that question with a few questions:
> 
> Do you always complete the surveys when you shop at a store? How about when you call a call center? Do you leave a rating for all the apps you use? What about rating things you buy off of Amazon?
> 
> If you said no to any of the above, then you already know the answer. Your likely didn't find filling out surveys or rating products an important use of your time. So why would you expect anything different of your paxes?


Somehow I don't think it is the same as the ratings you voluntarily gave to decide to do. The Uber rating screen is an integral part of the Rideshare experience and the app at the moment. You are presented with the rating screen before you exit the program. One click gives your driver an autonatic 5 Stars. It takes extra work to give any less. There are also opportunities to award badges and leave positive comments or criticisms. But the 5 star rating capability is simple and should not be ignored or overlooked. I have seen my ratings update themselves hours later, and they were still appreciated at that time.

Actually, Tge Uber app should automatically award the driver with 5 Stars unless the pax takes the additional effort to take other steps or to complain. In a perfect world, the driver's ability to receive an automatic 5 Stars would be the normal course of app action.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Somehow I don't think it is the same as the ratings you voluntarily gave to decide to do. The Uber rating screen is an integral part of the Rideshare experience and the app at the moment. You are presented with the rating screen before you exit the program. One click gives your driver an autonatic 5 Stars. It takes extra work to give any less. There are also opportunities to award badges and leave positive comments or criticisms. But the 5 star rating capability is simple and should not be ignored or overlooked. I have seen my ratings update themselves hours later, and they were still appreciated at that time.
> 
> Actually, Tge Uber app should automatically award the driver with 5 Stars unless the pax takes the additional effort to take other steps or to complain. In a perfect world, the driver's ability to receive an automatic 5 Stars would be the normal course of app action.


The good news is that you're rating won't decrease if you don't receive one. The bad news is that if you receive anything other than five stars your rating will decrease assuming it is above 4.00.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> Somehow I don't think it is the same as the ratings you voluntarily gave to decide to do.


You may be right, but my experience says that people will not take the time unless it is put in their face and made easy.

I have just over 3200 rides on Uber, and a whopping 1500 non-rated rides.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Mista T said:


> You may be right, but my experience says that people will not take the time unless it is put in their face and made easy.
> 
> I have just over 3200 rides on Uber, and a whopping 1500 non-rated rides.


Wow! That's a seeming 50-50 split. Just think of how spectacular your personal achievement quotient and your self esteem level would be if every person who used your Rideshare services, and didn't rate you, was defaulted at 5 Stars! That would be utterly fantastic!


----------



## racheljo (Nov 22, 2018)

Because 1-4 stars are all treated by uber as a 1 star rating and some rides don’t warrant a 1 star or a 5 star. For example, if your car smells really bad I’m not going to give you 5 stars but I’m also not going to give you a rating so bad it might affect your ability to continue driving. My rating system for drivers: 1 star: unacceptable service, 5 stars: good service, no rating: there were issues, but overall acceptable service.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> After a Uber X-Pool or XL Ride, Pax's are presented with a ride compketion and closure screen so that they can rate their driver and the ride, leave a tip, add a badge and/or leave a comment. I am sure that, just by transporting a pax from their Point A to their Point B, the driver will have earned 5 Stars as a rating, and probably rated the pax 5 Stars automatically. Rating drivers and the ride should be a natural last action by each and every pax, but so many of them skip over that stop. It is easy to see the reality if thus issue when a driver compares the total number of trips to the total number of trips that have been rated.
> 
> Why do pax's forget or just fail to rate drivers after their rides? And how can we fix this or how can this be fixed? As Drivers, doing our very best in the Rideshare industry and serving the traveling public.
> 
> Ratings are an important part of a driver's "Big Picture"...


Only Angry Vindictive people Always Rate.

An angry Bumble Bee will chase you for a mile.

A Happy Bee will ignore you.

Dont Worry 
Bee Happy !


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

For personal satisfaction, drivers should check their ratings after each trip to (possibly) determine the last rider’s rating and think about the last ride just in case 1-4 star rating may have changed. There is nothing you can do about it, but you will get instant awareness. Sadly, although you may have given a 5 star ride, many pax’s don’t know how to rate, and how important a rating is, just like not knowing how courteous and important it is to tip the driver for great service.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

*Why Don't All Pax's Rate Drivers?*

Because they don't give a crap.


----------

